# Wildcat Info and Stories



## dscody (Sep 14, 2006)

I am in the process of documenting the experiences of a veteran Wildcat (FM2) pilot of VC-84 from the USS Makin Island (CVE-93).

I am interested in the Wildcat’s technical details, photos, drawings, manufacturing history, etc. He also flew Brewster Buffalos and SNJs, so those items would also be interesting.

Any and all information would be appreciated (including anecdotal).

Thanks!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 17, 2006)

For Brewster Buffalo info, look here:
http://www.warbirdforum.com/buff.htm
USN Aircraft--Brewster F2A Fighters

For good info on the Wildcat:
Grumman F4F Wildcat
USN Aircraft--Grumman F4F

SNJ:
T-6 Texan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Pictures from my website (My photos)
F4F/ Martlett
Van Gilder Aviation Photography, Riverside AS, 2006- F4F/FM2 Wildcat
Van Gilder Aviation Photography, Chino AS, 2006- F4F Wildcat
Van Gilder Aviation Photography, QB-36- F4F Wildcat
Van Gilder Aviation Photography, Camarillo AS, 2006- FM-2 Martlett
Van Gilder Aviation Photography, F4F Wildcat

SNJ
Van Gilder Aviation Photography, T-6/SNJ Texan page 1 3 pages there
Van Gilder Aviation Photography, Riverside AS, 2006- T-6 Formation
Van Gilder Aviation Photography, QB-36- T-6/SNJ Texan
Van Gilder Aviation Photography, Riverside AS, 2006- John Collver's AT-6/SNJ
Van Gilder Aviation Photography, Camarillo AS, 2006- T-6/SNJ Texan
Van Gilder Aviation Photography, Camarillo AS, 2006- John Collver's Wardog
Van Gilder Aviation Photography, SNJ-5 Flight Experience This was my personal experience flying the SNJ.


----------

